# Airplane Music



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

* As I may have told some of you all, I'm leaving for London and Paris on March 24th. I know that this doesn't necessarily change the mood or anything, but how about some of you all giving me some suggestions as to what to listen to while I'm going. The plane ride is 8 hours and the time goes up 4 hours, so It will be a long trip. I only have about 300 separate pieces of Classical music on my iPod right now, but Limewire can only do so much to help. Some suggestions would be superb

Thanks! *


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Dear Serotr,

Listen to the airplane and the people in it, the rustling, shuffling, whispering; the air conditioner; the beeps and buzzes of the call system. 

Oh, it's fun!!

(At least you know then that nothing you hear will be an interruption, as will happen if the captain gives an announcement during the second movement of Schubert's 14th string quartet....)


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Try the Mahler 2nd, or "Resurrection" symphony. It'll soak up about 1 hr 20 mins, and is quite riveting. Also, you may want to take along some Bach- maybe the Art of Fugue or the St. Matthew Passion.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

How long does it take?

Try the ring cycle - take up time.

Or Satie's Vexations, such a loverly non repetitive piece.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Alright, So I've got the Resurrection Symphony, but not the Symphony of a Thousand. I was looking on iTunes and the two best recordings seem to be Simon Rattle and George Solti. Which do you all recommend? Rattles is divided into 25 separate pieces, while Solti's is like 16.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

People should stop calling it "Symphony of a thousand" for Mahler despised that title.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

The one time I do call it Symphony of a Thousand & I get slandered for it. Can you at least tell me which interpretation you think is better? I bought Symphony No. 2 from Michael Tilson Thomas and I think the San Francisco Orchestra. It seems to be good.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> A type of defamation. Slander is an untruthful oral (spoken) statement about a person that harms the person's reputation or standing in the community


Not only does what I said _not_ damage your reputation; but it is not about you, not untruthful, and not spoken. 1 2

Libelous is the word you are after, and even then it doesn't fit.

As for interpretation, I'd suggest Kubelik or Maybe Bernstein. Although I prefer Bernsteins recordings of all the other symphonies I prefer Kubelik's of No.8.

1 - http://www.nolo.com/definition.cfm/term/85BAB88B-0660-4AB6-A2F5C32E716A6D52

2 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defamation


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess I was just piqued about your vilifying comments towards me calling it the 'Symphony of a Thousand.' (Correct grammar and vocabulary, yes?) I'll take your advice on the 8th Symphony, since I now see that your an IMSLP administrator. I'll try to get it before the trip. Thanks.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I wasn't vilifying, I was merely suggesting that Since Mahler himself detested the title, it would be appropriate to name that which he (the composer) wished. You can call it what you want really (he is dead!).

IMSLP, if everything goes smoothly, should be back online June/July.

Subject to change however.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

How about Bach's "Air" on a G-string!!!


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Take 2 pills and sleep the 8 hours.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

oisfetz said:


> Take 2 pills and sleep the 8 hours.


I'm back home now.

I listened to Mahler's 2nd for the first hour on the way over and then I tried to sleep. It didn't work. It was so uncomfortable... I had no pills. lol. On the way back some big British man kept poking his elbow into my side so I couldn't sleep. I'll learn to take a Tylenol PM or something next time.


----------

